# Coshell Charcoal photo contest



## imgriller (Jul 12, 2013)

Coshell Charcoal has kicked off a photo contest on Facebook. Everyone is encouraged to post there favorite BBQ photo on the Coshell Charcoal Facebook page for chance to win. 

Click on the link below to enroll and a chance to win!

http://bit.ly/15mYpoE

Good Luck!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 12, 2013)

I may have a chicken picture which will be a hit.


----------



## imgriller (Jul 12, 2013)

Post it using the link 

Good luck


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok it might be on the other compooter. It might take a bit. Hope you aint Africkan Royalty looking for a place to park some money for a while. I get that from clicking on strange links sometimes.


----------



## imgriller (Jul 18, 2013)

Hahaha, That's great! I just inherited 23.6 billion dollars and need your help. Some sob story....you'll be okay posting to the link or you can post it on our Facebook page. Www.facebook.com/coshellinc


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok I will try to do that manana. Bout time for bed for old folks. As Uncle Ben said..Early to be and early to rise makes a man healthy wealthy and smart.


----------

